# [Closed]Butch crafting Bonsai Shelf!



## mayor_nayynayy (Apr 26, 2020)

*Butch is crafting the
 Bonsai Shelf!





Comment and I'll PM dodo code!*
*only doing 1 at a time! *
*I'll like your post when I PM you!
-----
update- I didn't realize this recipe was so popular lol sorry it's gonna take awhile for everyone to come! I'll still be hanging out in his house so he crafts as long as possible! 
-----

please water the purple and orange hybrids right next to his house as a tip! 

I'll just be hanging out in his house! It's to the left when you follow the path! *​


----------



## masterlauren (Apr 26, 2020)

I would love to come!


----------



## macosta (Apr 26, 2020)

Can i come over? thanks!


----------



## KarinaKatrea (Apr 26, 2020)

I would love to come and will absolutely water your flowers =)


----------



## xiheeet (Apr 26, 2020)

I would love to come and help water your plants too!


----------



## CeriSyrin (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd love to come over and help water flowers in exchange!


----------



## ourgrace (Apr 26, 2020)

may I come if there is room? I'd love to help water your flowers!


----------



## elphieluvr (Apr 26, 2020)

I would love to come and will water flowers.


----------



## xchristy (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi I would love to come!


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 26, 2020)

i would like to come!


----------



## psiJordan (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi! I’d like to visit


----------



## Lavaliers (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi! I would love to come over and visit


----------



## seasighed (Apr 26, 2020)

I would love to come if you're still doing this!! Ty!


----------



## Enkou (Apr 26, 2020)

:O!!! I would love to come over and stalk butch and water water your flowers ^.^


----------



## macosta (Apr 26, 2020)

thanks for having me!


----------



## twins (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd love to come 

---

if you're feeling overwhelmed by requests, turnips.exchange manages a queue which makes things easier!


----------



## dkbw (Apr 26, 2020)

i'd love to as well


----------



## Jaws (Apr 26, 2020)

If you're still doing this, I'd love to come.


----------



## savvistyles (Apr 26, 2020)

Would love to stop by!


----------



## Beccaaa (Apr 26, 2020)

Would love to come!


----------



## bluelanterns (Apr 26, 2020)

Would love to swing by!


----------



## calpiico (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey! Would I be able to come again? 
Thanks again for yesterday!


----------



## LilJulian (Apr 26, 2020)

If they happen to still be crafting, I would also love to come! <3


----------



## Frogloaf (Apr 26, 2020)

Love to come


----------



## Star Crossing (Apr 26, 2020)

I’d like to come!


----------



## HoneyBunny (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd like to visit if still open c:


----------



## mayorsam17 (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Apr 26, 2020)

would love to stop by, mahalo!!


----------



## R3i (Apr 26, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## seasighed (Apr 26, 2020)

ty!! Ur island is so sweet!


----------



## mayor_nayynayy (Apr 26, 2020)

I've gotta end this now guys! Sorry! I've been doing this for 2 hours and just can't anymore! Maybe another time!


----------

